# Fixing a leaking concrete roof



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

akankoh said:


> Hi,
> 
> The roof of my garage is a 5inch thick concrete roof that sits on corrugated iron sheets. It leaks in a number of spots.
> 
> ...


 
Is there actually exposed concrete on the exterior? If so, I'm suprised it didn't leak before now. 

What kind of pitch does it have?

Seems like a 60 mil rubber roof system would be the way to go, but it's not necessarily a very DIY freindly system.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

What kind of roofing/waterproofing system is on it?


----------



## slickgt1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi guys. Not to steal this thread or anything, but I sort of have the same issue on a renovation I'm doing. House is brick, I put down new torch roof on the flat part, and front of the house has a new shingle roof. New gutters, new drains, no leaks on top floor. 

The house has a concrete porch 8x12. Right under the porch is the utility room, electrical, gas and water meters. I replaced all the electrical, updated all plumbing, and replaced all rotten rusted materials in there. I did this when it was nice and warm. Didn't sheetrock anything because I noticed previous water damage. I started to notice that after any rain, there is some water comming from the porch above. Heavy rain, lots of water, from different spots, dripping on the electrical boxes especially. Not good. 

This is not a roof, but sort of is for the basement and util. room. Any suggestions what I can do here? People are telling me to paint it with epoxy garage paint, I haven't seen anything that is meant for exterior. 

Thanks.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

There are PVC membranes for walkable decks.


----------



## slickgt1 (Apr 1, 2010)

AaronB said:


> There are PVC membranes for walkable decks.


Do you know of a specific model, type? I just called the roofing supply and they told me the best they have is firestone 180 APP.  I think thats the torchdown stuff. I don't think that is a good idea really. It's a porch. People have to walk on it when they come home, and leave the house.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

slickgt1 said:


> Hi guys. Not to steal this thread or anything, but I sort of have the same issue on a renovation I'm doing. House is brick, I put down new torch roof on the flat part, and front of the house has a new shingle roof. New gutters, new drains, no leaks on top floor.
> 
> The house has a concrete porch 8x12. Right under the porch is the utility room, electrical, gas and water meters. I replaced all the electrical, updated all plumbing, and replaced all rotten rusted materials in there. I did this when it was nice and warm. Didn't sheetrock anything because I noticed previous water damage. I started to notice that after any rain, there is some water comming from the porch above. Heavy rain, lots of water, from different spots, dripping on the electrical boxes especially. Not good.
> 
> ...


 
A picture might help here a little.

Is there any standing water on the porch after the rain?
Is it possible that the water is coming back to where the stoop & house meet?
Are there cracks ir joints visible in the top of the stoop?


----------



## slickgt1 (Apr 1, 2010)

jomama45 said:


> A picture might help here a little.
> 
> Is there any standing water on the porch after the rain?
> Is it possible that the water is coming back to where the stoop & house meet?
> Are there cracks ir joints visible in the top of the stoop?


Ok, will get a pics by tomorrow. We painted that porch with the epoxy paint yesterday, and one of my guys is doing another coat now. I'm at a loss here now, and the rain from monday really flooded up the utillity room. Everything is soaked in there. I can't close up that entire area until this is solved. The porch is going to be slipery, but this is purely to prove my theory. 

I am at the point where I want to recommend the owners to get that slab taken out, waterproof the decking, and pour a new slab. 

No there was no standing water, it seems to go down to the first floor, and no it does not drain via pitch of the slab. 

No cracks visible, and all joints were repointed during brick work stage. There is no water inside where the brick meets the porch. Pictures will help understand this. 

There is a slight pitch to the porch, about 1/2", and the joint by the brick is thick, and angled away from the house.


----------

